# OK Cupid advice for FFAs/Fatties



## dwesterny (Apr 17, 2016)

So I was pushed by an angry FFA friend from another site to make accounts on normal dating sites. I did because I didn't want her to kick my ass. Being the compulsive data gathering INTP that I am I started reviewing how I could identify possible FFAs on OK stupid errr Cupid. Here is what I found and it kind of works:

There are two questions that directly show FA prefs. The first is this:
Can overweight people still be sexy?
*Always*
Yes
No

The second is:
If one of your potential matches were overweight, would that be a dealbreaker?
Yes, even if they were slightly overweight.
Yes, but only if they were obese.
No.
*No, in fact I prefer overweight people.*
If you pay for the ok cupid plan you can search for people by their answers. So if you look for "No, in fact I prefer overweight people." and "always" you have a shot at finding FFAs. For the FFAs make sure you answer these questions! There are several other fat positive questions as well, but these are the real FFA indicators. Although still most of the people you find will still be looking for the barely fat fatties who don't know what kingsize direct or casual male are. I did find an FFA this way, messaged her and have my fingers crossed. She seems awesome too. Still not close to me, but that's to be expected when you live in Western NY. Yes I tried searching for keywords related as well. That got me nowhere. This search actually worked. I actually found a closer FFA one but she's only 18 and still in high school so does not really count. Also she's Canadian and you know how those people are.


----------



## djudex (Apr 17, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Also she's Canadian and you know how those people are.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 17, 2016)

I'd answer yes not always, just sayin.


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 17, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I'd answer yes not always, just sayin.



Well if the question was are all overweight people sexy that would be one thing, I am aware that not every BHM is handsome, some are just BMs. The question is "can" overweight people still be sexy. Saying always indicates fatness alone is not a disqualification for sexiness.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 17, 2016)

Just saying that I would not answer that way so you may exclude FFA and tend towards the more fetishist aspect


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 17, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Just saying that I would not answer that way so you may exclude FFA and tend towards the more fetishist aspect



It's best to search for these questions separately since it's not guaranteed that the FFA will run into both these questions, there is a huge pool pf questions that get presented randomly. Each of the FFAs I found actually only answered one of the two.


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 17, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Also she's Canadian and you know how those people are.



canadianrageallinthispost 

View attachment gleerage.gif


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 17, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> canadianrageallinthispost



You know what goes well with rage? Ham, or as you call it in Canada "bacon".


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 17, 2016)

Nah In all seriousness, that is a cool feature. I like that these filters are available for the FFAs who havent found Dims yet. I hope it goes well for you dwesterny, I think everyone deserves to be loved unconditionally for who they are but Im kind of a hopeless romantic.

Also what kind of crazy person tries to pull of hardcore BHM/FFA flirtation across the American/Canadian border. People these days I swear....


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 17, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> Nah In all seriousness, that is a cool feature. I like that these filters are available for the FFAs who havent found Dims yet. I hope it goes well for you dwesterny, I think everyone deserves to be loved unconditionally for who they are but Im kind of a hopeless romantic.
> 
> Also what kind of crazy person tries to pull of hardcore BHM/FFA flirtation across the American/Canadian border. People these days I swear....



Thanks for the well wishes. Feabie is really where all the new FFAs end up these days. It's a little ugly and nasty with the male FAs mixed, but there are way more active FFAs there.

And enjoy your flirting you crazy kids!


----------



## bigmac (Apr 17, 2016)

If I'm remembering correctly from ten years ago, on Match.com you can see what type of body build people will accept. Many women would accept "a few extra pounds" but few would accept a guy in the fat category (can't remember what the exact euphemism was). So I checked the "few extra pounds" box and attached up to date photos. I didn't get tons of responses but I got as many as my dating budget could accommodate (dating can cost big time $$$).


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 17, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> everyone deserves to be loved unconditionally


As always, I'm gonna let Clint address if we get what we deserve. Sorry for the poor audio.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpDkYZWeeVg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpDkYZWeeVg[/ame]


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 18, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. Feabie is really where all the new FFAs end up these days. It's a little ugly and nasty with the male FAs mixed, but there are way more active FFAs there.
> 
> And enjoy your flirting you crazy kids!



*I'm on Feabie now too. Yay, I'm one of the cool kids!*


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 18, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. Feabie is really where all the new FFAs end up these days. It's a little ugly and nasty with the male FAs mixed, but there are way more active FFAs there.



What is this Feabie sorcery? A tinder for FAs/FFAs? Sir I may be an FFA into BDSM, but Im no pervert! 

(Just kidding. The more FA/FFA sites the better)  :bow::happy:


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 18, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> What is this Feabie sorcery? A tinder for FAs/FFAs? Sir I may be an FFA into BDSM, but Im no pervert!
> 
> (Just kidding. The more FA/FFA sites the better)  :bow::happy:



Not so much tinder as like fat facebook I guess (with more dick pics for chicks). Although with even more drama and very.. erm heavy into feeding. Pretty much every FFA I know on Dims is smart, caring, mature and generally awesome (except Xyantha Aborted) on Feabie the awesome rate is like 15% at best. But if you look you can find a lot of quality people there because there are a ton of folks on it.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 19, 2016)

squeezablysoft said:


> *I'm on Feabie now too. Yay, I'm one of the cool kids!*



I noticed! =D Welcome to the perv party! 



dwesterny said:


> Not so much tinder as like fat facebook I guess (with more dick pics for chicks). Although with even more drama and very.. erm heavy into feeding.* Pretty much every FFA I know on Dims is smart, caring, mature and generally awesome* (except Xyantha Aborted) on Feabie the awesome rate is like 15% at best. But if you look you can find a lot of quality people there because there are a ton of folks on it.



I definitely agree that it is like a fat person facebook! Complete with all that kind of drama. 

And does this include me, Dwes? Hur hur hur Loopy demands compliments! 

About an awesomeness rate of 15% is about right in my experience too.


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 19, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> I noticed! =D Welcome to the perv party!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it includes you, Loopster. <3 :wubu:


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 20, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Not so much tinder as like fat facebook I guess (with more dick pics for chicks).



Sounds like something Id want if I wanted a chubby guy within a 20 mile radius, but c'mon you guys know me. 18,000 kilometers or GTFO 


I fail terribly at convincing judex Im not a creepy creeperson.:doh:


(Yes Im aware I switched from standard to metric, Im a a dual citizen I can do that)


----------



## djudex (Apr 20, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> Sounds like something Id want if I wanted a chubby guy within a 20 mile radius, but c'mon you guys know me. 18,000 kilometers or GTFO
> 
> 
> I fail terribly at convincing judex Im not a creepy creeperson.:doh:
> ...



I know you're a creeper, it's part of your charm :smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 20, 2016)

:smitten::smitten::smitten:

I want to jump back on Facebook chat but then Im not productive. I told myself 10 minutes on Dims then I jump off. 

Damn you internet and Judex! Why are you both pulling me so strongly away from my responsibilities!


----------



## djudex (Apr 20, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> :smitten::smitten::smitten:
> 
> I want to jump back on Facebook chat but then Im not productive. I told myself 10 minutes on Dims then I jump off.
> 
> Damn you internet and Judex! Why are you both pulling me so strongly away from my responsibilities!



I can't speak for Facebook but as for me I have my own gravity field.


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 21, 2016)

djudex said:


> I can't speak for Facebook but as for me I have my own gravity field.



Ill be in the cornfields of Colorado on Friday. Beam me up then 

(Sorry Im sure everyone in this thread is like "Eww get a room")

(And if you are, from your mouth to Gods ears)


----------



## djudex (Apr 21, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> (Sorry Im sure everyone in this thread is like "Eww get a room")



Knowing this fine oversized body of men and women it's more likely to be 

"Eww get a room! ...and uh...you know...take pictures and stuff..."


----------



## Tad (Apr 21, 2016)

djudex said:


> Knowing this fine oversized body of men and women it's more likely to be
> 
> "Eww get a room! ...and uh...you know...take pictures and stuff..."



Well yah, of course!


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 21, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> Sounds like something Id want if I wanted a chubby guy within a 20 mile radius, but c'mon you guys know me. 18,000 kilometers or GTFO


The only FFA friends on feabie who have found fatties without some long distance factor live in major cities and even then not always.



rabbitislove said:


> (Sorry Im sure everyone in this thread is like "Eww get a room")
> (And if you are, from your mouth to Gods ears)



Voila


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 21, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> The only FFA friends on feabie who have found fatties without some long distance factor live in major cities and even then not always.
> 
> 
> 
> Voila



Hahaha. I was hoping to go to Banff this year and stop in Alberta, however thats been postponed. :doh:

Mark my words guys I will make it to the Texas of Canada :wubu:


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 21, 2016)

Sorry we hijacked your thread Dwes. We tend to hijack threads lol.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 21, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> Sorry we hijacked your thread Dwes. We tend to hijack threads lol.




Don't worry he loves women taking control


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 21, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Don't worry he loves women taking control



That is a lie and you know it. I am a daddy dom and damn good at it.(1) This has been discussed little girl. 


References:
1- Dwesterny. (2016 March, 06). Re: What Made You LOL Today? [Online forum comment]. Retrieved from http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2169855&postcount=601


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 21, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> That is a lie and you know it. I am a daddy dom and damn good at it.(1) This has been discussed little girl.
> 
> 
> References:
> 1- Dwesterny. (2016 March, 06). Re: What Made You LOL Today? [Online forum comment]. Retrieved from http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2169855&postcount=601




Nice referencing there Dwes! Also love the shoutout to FFA subs. We are kinda the best


----------



## bigmac (Apr 22, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> Hahaha. I was hoping to go to Banff this year and stop in Alberta, however thats been postponed. :doh:
> 
> Mark my words guys I will make it to the Texas of Canada :wubu:



Banff is beautiful but I always liked Jasper (the redheaded stepchild park) better. The highway connecting the two (the Columbia Ice Field Parkway) is a must drive. Like Texas, Alberta is huge and it takes forever to get around (whole lot of nothing north of Edmonton).


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 22, 2016)

I recently found out about Vulcan, Alberta too. I had my doubts about Alberta but now Im thinking "What is this magical place?"


----------



## ouroboros (Apr 24, 2016)

FYI: I found my boyfriend on feabie. He is both fat and a feedee, so it's a win/win. Lol although honestly there is an extremely slight long distance factor.


----------



## djudex (Apr 24, 2016)

ouroboros said:


> FYI: I found my boyfriend on feabie. He is both fat and a feedee, so it's a win/win. Lol although honestly there is an extremely slight long distance factor.



Long distance can be a real sumbitch


----------



## ouroboros (Apr 24, 2016)

djudex said:


> Long distance can be a real sumbitch



It's only just far enough away that it's annoying. The main issue is traffic patterns. It could be just over an hour or it could be two and a half hours. Lol


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 25, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> You know what goes well with rage? Ham, or as you call it in Canada "bacon".



Hmmm... nobody in Canada calls the stuff in that photo 'bacon' - and we have no idea why Americans call it "Canadian Bacon". We would call that stuff 'sliced ham'.

Probably it's like French Toast - which in France, is called 'German Toast'. You can always blame it on the neighbours, I guess.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 25, 2016)

Repped you for that, because that is not bacon in any way!


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 25, 2016)

bigmac said:


> Banff is beautiful but I always liked Jasper (the redheaded stepchild park) better. The highway connecting the two (the Columbia Ice Field Parkway) is a must drive. Like Texas, Alberta is huge and it takes forever to get around (whole lot of nothing north of Edmonton).



But very beautiiful nothing, as the Peace River valley illustrates so well:
http://www.desmog.ca/sites/beta.des...2) Don's kids bank original.jpg?itok=G7WxYZAZ
http://www.koocanusapublications.com/rvwest_test/images/uploads/12-20-2.jpg


----------



## bigmac (Apr 25, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> I recently found out about Vulcan, Alberta too. I had my doubts about Alberta but now Im thinking "What is this magical place?"



Vulcan's not much of a town. Its even smaller than the little town I went to high school in a few miles to the north. But the town does have an interesting history:


_Vulcan was named by a surveyor for the Canadian Pacific Railway after the Roman God of Fire  Vulcan. Originally, all the streets of Vulcan were named after gods and goddesses of the classical world such as Juno, Mars, and Jupiter. The community was incorporated as a village on December 23, 1912 and then as a town on June 15, 1921. In July 1927, a major tornado destroyed many homes and the new curling rink in the town. That tornado was made famous when a photograph of it approaching Vulcan was used for the "tornado" article in Encyclopedia Britannica.

Vulcan once had nine grain elevators, more than any other location west of Winnipeg, making it the largest grain shipping point at that time.[citation needed] Due to the changing economics of the agricultural industry, the original elevators were taken down one by one. Today, Vulcan has only one of the "prairie skyscrapers" left that once could be seen miles away.
_

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulcan,_Alberta


----------



## bigmac (Apr 25, 2016)

fat hiker said:


> But very beautiiful nothing, as the Peace River valley illustrates so well:
> http://www.desmog.ca/sites/beta.des...2) Don's kids bank original.jpg?itok=G7WxYZAZ
> http://www.koocanusapublications.com/rvwest_test/images/uploads/12-20-2.jpg



Yes, it can be very beautiful but also very desolate. I spent many years working in northern Alberta. I helped install instrument landing systems at airports in Alberta and the Northwest Territories, mapped peat lands for the University of Alberta Botany Department, collected insects for the Canadian Forest Service, and worked as a Park Ranger at Notikewin Provincial Park on the Peace River. There were lots of days when I saw more bears than people.


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 26, 2016)

bigmac said:


> Yes, it can be very beautiful but also very desolate. I spent many years working in northern Alberta. I helped install instrument landing systems at airports in Alberta and the Northwest Territories, mapped peat lands for the University of Alberta Botany Department, collected insects for the Canadian Forest Service, and worked as a Park Ranger at Notikewin Provincial Park on the Peace River. There were lots of days when I saw more bears than people.



My best friend is just finishing up 10 years based on Peace River, covering a territory that included everything in Alberta north of Fort Saskatchewan, up to Rainbow Lake, High Level, and Fort McMurray. He loved the space, and the people, but not always the time the enormous distances required. From Peace River he's transferring to the 'metropolis' of Saskatoon!


----------



## djudex (Apr 26, 2016)

fat hiker said:


> He loved the space, and the people, but not always the time the enormous distances required.



Sounds pretty much lke me, I managed a team that covered Alberta from Camrose to the NWT border plus the Dawson Creek area chunk of NE BC. Nothing like driving Five hours, talking with dissatisfied customers, doing employee reviews and theen spending the night at the hotel catching up on the email of the day. Demoted myself and haven't regretted it yet!


----------



## bigmac (Apr 26, 2016)

fat hiker said:


> ... he's transferring to the 'metropolis' of Saskatoon!



Saskatoon is underrated -- its a very nice little city.


----------



## bigmac (Apr 26, 2016)

djudex said:


> ... and then spending the night at the hotel catching up on the email of the day. Demoted myself and haven't regretted it yet!




You needed to get out of the hotel rooms. The small towns and cities of the Canadian prairies are full of pretty BBWs.


----------



## rabbitislove (May 3, 2016)

djudex said:


> Long distance can be a real sumbitch



I know right???? How do you understand my struggle so completely?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 4, 2016)

Whoa, watch the Canadian slurs 

On a serious tip, though, search for keyword "manly" or "lumberjack" in their preferences. Always had success with women who are into hairy/manly men. They generally like thicker dudes.


----------



## fat hiker (May 4, 2016)

bigmac said:


> Saskatoon is underrated -- its a very nice little city.



Having spent a summer there on a training assignment, I agree - Saskatoon is a great 'little' city.

But my 'metropolis' comment was because it seems like a big city, when you're moving there from Peace River - going from a city of 7000 people to one of 220 000 people is going way up in size!


----------



## bigmac (May 4, 2016)

I'm guessing that most of the women who post that they like "lumberjack" types have never met an actual lumber jack.


----------



## bigmac (May 4, 2016)

fat hiker said:


> Having spent a summer there on a training assignment, I agree - Saskatoon is a great 'little' city.
> 
> But my 'metropolis' comment was because it seems like a big city, when you're moving there from Peace River - going from a city of 7000 people to one of 220 000 people is going way up in size!



Yeah, reminds me of a scene in the old movie _Highway 61_ where one of the characters says he's going to the "city" and means Thunder Bay.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highway_61_(film)


----------

